# qualité son skype ?



## puffade (21 Janvier 2007)

bonjour j'ai téléchargé SKYPE version 2.0.0.6 (je suis sur macbook) et j'ai réalisé des essais de vidéoconf avec d'autres macuser. La qualité du son est médiocre. Il y a des bruits parasites du type sifflements et crépitements. La vidéo est aussi très inconstante.
Est-ce normal (dans ce cas j'arrête skype) ou y a-t-il des moyens d'optimiser tout ça ? le casque est-il obligatoire pour avoir une qualité sonore acceptable? merci d'avance


----------



## puffade (21 Janvier 2007)

Il y a en plus un écho insupportable


----------



## WebOliver (21 Janvier 2007)

Pour &#233;viter ces bruits et ces &#233;chos, oui un casque s'av&#232;re vite plus que n&#233;cessaire.


----------



## puffade (21 Janvier 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Pour éviter ces bruits et ces échos, oui un casque s'avère vite plus que nécessaire.




je viens d'avoir une conversation avec une PCiste en belgique. Son parfait !!!! N'y a-t-il pas un problème de son uniquement entre macuser ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2007)

puffade a dit:


> je viens d'avoir une conversation avec une PCiste en belgique. Son parfait !!!! N'y a-t-il pas un problème de son uniquement entre macuser ?



*les Belges aiment bien les chocolats*


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Janvier 2007)

puffade a dit:


> je viens d'avoir une conversation avec une PCiste en belgique. Son parfait !!!! N'y a-t-il pas un probl&#232;me de son uniquement entre macuser ?


Je ne pense pas. En tout cas j'ai test&#233; entre deux Mac et pas de probl&#232;me. Comme l'a dit WebO, il vaut mieux un casque pour &#233;viter que ton micro ne capte ce que dis l'autre, auquel cas tu auras en effet un &#233;cho.
Et au niveau du micro, mieux vaut un micro qui filtre bien le bruit ambiant. Pour info, j'avais aussi des probl&#232;mes de sifflement parce que mon micro &#233;tait sous-aliment&#233;.
Mais bon, m&#234;me si la qualit&#233; est bonne elle n'est pas parfaite. Vers un autre contact Skype c'est plut&#244;t bien, mais vers un fixe je te conseille plut&#244;t d'utiliser un logiciel de S.I.P comme Xmeeting si ton op&#233;rateur te permet d'en utiliser un (chez Free on peut).


----------



## puffade (22 Janvier 2007)

Dark Templar a dit:


> Je ne pense pas. En tout cas j'ai testé entre deux Mac et pas de problème. Comme l'a dit WebO, il vaut mieux un casque pour éviter que ton micro ne capte ce que dis l'autre, auquel cas tu auras en effet un écho.
> Et au niveau du micro, mieux vaut un micro qui filtre bien le bruit ambiant. Pour info, j'avais aussi des problèmes de sifflement parce que mon micro était sous-alimenté.
> Mais bon, même si la qualité est bonne elle n'est pas parfaite. Vers un autre contact Skype c'est plutôt bien, mais vers un fixe je te conseille plutôt d'utiliser un logiciel de S.I.P comme Xmeeting si ton opérateur te permet d'en utiliser un (chez Free on peut).




Oui mais ce qui est bizarre c'est qu'avec la PCiste de belgique le son était limpide alors qu'aucun de nous avait un casque. Il faudrait que je fasse d'autres essais avec d'autres contacts mac ou PC


----------



## richard-deux (22 Janvier 2007)

puffade a dit:


> Oui mais ce qui est bizarre c'est qu'avec la PCiste de belgique le son était limpide alors qu'aucun de nous avait un casque. Il faudrait que je fasse d'autres essais avec d'autres contacts mac ou PC



Oui fait d'autre essais.

J'utilise Skype sans casque et sans micro?
Je suis en conversation avec des amis belges, néerlandais, anglais, français (et d'autres) sur Mac ou sur PC.
Le son est bon mais il arrive qu'à certaines heures (le midi ou le soir) celui-ci soit strident.

Mais en général Mac ou Pc, belges ou pas, Skype ne fait pas de différence et le son est souvent correct.


----------



## boddy (22 Janvier 2007)

Je me demande si le type d'ordinateur n'est pas en cause ?

J'utilise un G5 au boulot, la webcam fonctionne très bien, mais le son est très mauvais que ce soit avec un Mac ou un PC.
Chez moi, j'ai un iBook G4, la même webcam fonctionne très bien et le son est parfait sur Mac ou PC avec des correspondants en France ou aux U.S.A.

Dans les deux cas, je n'utilise pas de micro ni de casque.

C'est incompréhensible :mouais:


----------



## puffade (22 Janvier 2007)

boddy a dit:


> Je me demande si le type d'ordinateur n'est pas en cause ?
> 
> J'utilise un G5 au boulot, la webcam fonctionne très bien, mais le son est très mauvais que ce soit avec un Mac ou un PC.
> Chez moi, j'ai un iBook G4, la même webcam fonctionne très bien et le son est parfait sur Mac ou PC avec des correspondants en France ou aux U.S.A.
> ...



C'est assez inquiétant ce que tu décris mais c'est intéressant de creuser un peu dans cette direction. Autre piste je pense, tout simplement la connexion internet qui est plus ou moins optimisée en fonction des moments de la journée


----------



## Dark Templar (22 Janvier 2007)

Il est aussi possible qu'au boulot tu passe derri&#232;re un proxy et que la connexion soit moins bonne. C'est le cas pour moi : &#224; la maison pas de probl&#232;me, son et vid&#233;o nickel, et &#224; l'&#233;cole  j'ai souvent des blancs dans la conversation.
Dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences de Skype tu as une option pour afficher les infos techniques durant l'appel. Chez moi il y a extr&#234;mement peu de paquets perdus et Skype me dit "UDP local status : good", &#224; l'&#233;cole il me dit "bad" et il y a plein de paquets perdus.


----------



## boddy (23 Janvier 2007)

Dark Templar a dit:


> Il est aussi possible qu'au boulot tu passe derrière un proxy et que la connexion soit moins bonne. C'est le cas pour moi : à la maison pas de problème, son et vidéo nickel, et à l'école  j'ai souvent des blancs dans la conversation.
> Dans les préférences de Skype tu as une option pour afficher les infos techniques durant l'appel. Chez moi il y a extrêmement peu de paquets perdus et Skype me dit "UDP local status : good", à l'école il me dit "bad" et il y a plein de paquets perdus.



"Afficher les infos techniques" est bien sélectionné, mais je ne vois rien apparaitre !
Je suis au boulot... j'ai vérifié dans les Préférences Système, aucun serveur proxy n'est configuré et j'utilise le mode FTP passif (PASV).
Sur le forum, j'avais trouvé un post qui donnait les proxys à configurer (je crois que c'est naas qui les donnait), mais ces proxys une fois configurés... m'empêchait d'utiliser Yahoo Messenger et Microsoft Messenger... :mouais:


----------



## boddy (21 Février 2007)

boddy a dit:


> Je me demande si le type d'ordinateur n'est pas en cause ?
> 
> J'utilise un G5 au boulot, la webcam fonctionne très bien, mais le son est très mauvais que ce soit avec un Mac ou un PC.
> Chez moi, j'ai un iBook G4, la même webcam fonctionne très bien et le son est parfait sur Mac ou PC avec des correspondants en France ou aux U.S.A.
> ...



Je me réponds à moi-même... parce que je pense que ça peut en aider d'autres ! J'ai profité de la visite d'un technicien Apple pour lui demander son avis sur mon problème de son. A son avis, cela vient du débit Internet : au boulot et à la maison il y a un abonnement Orange ADSL 1 mega. A la maison, ça passe très bien ; mais, au boulot on est une quinzaine sur le réseau en même temps et c'est pour ça que le son passe mal.


----------

